# Lorsby Umbau



## Zanderkanter (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

Ich will mein lorsby umbauen,die Alukästen sollen raus dafür will ich mir verschiebbare Sitzbretter montieren.Meine Frage wäre,welches Holz oder anderes Material nehm ich am besten.
Zusatzinfo, bin nicht der leichteste muß also was aushalten.


Grüße


----------



## Stxkx1978 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lorsby Umbau*

siebdruckplatten.bekommste zb bei Hornbach.
schnittkanten kannst du mit epoxydharz versiegeln,dann passiert da nix.

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Zanderkanter (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lorsby Umbau*

Hallo,daran hab ich auch schon gedacht,aber ein Kollege hat mir abgeraten würde nicht lange halten,er meinte Bangkirai Terassenbohlen wären gut.Aber wenn Siebdruckplatten,was für eine Stärke bräuchte ich? 18 ist wohl zu schwach.

Gruß


----------



## Südschwedenfan (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lorsby Umbau*

Hi;

Das ist das Lorsby 480 B.

Vorne und hinten 30mm. Siebdruckplatten, 10cm. Schaumgummi
und mit Kunstleder bezogen. (mit VA !! Klammern angetackert )
Sind verschiebbar, bequem und Robust.
Aber nicht gerade leicht.!!


----------



## Zanderkanter (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lorsby Umbau*

Servus,
Ja genau so hab ich mir das vorgestellt,aber 30mm das ist heftig.
Ich hab nur das 350er ich hoffe da komm ich mit 21mm hin,ist ja etwas schmäler.

Gruß


----------



## Heimdall (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lorsby Umbau*

Hi,

habe bei mir auch keine Kästen  mehr im Lorsby. du brauchst doch bloß die Sitzbretter messen und kaufst  dann die selbe Stärke. 

ich habe mir eine herausnehmbare bugplattform aus ner alten wetterfesten tischtennisplatte gebaut. geht super ist gerade und wird nur auf das vordere sitzbrett gelegt.


----------



## Zanderkanter (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lorsby Umbau*

Hallo,zum Thema hab ich noch eine Frage.Ich will die Drehteller für die Sitze mit Schienen auf die Bretter montieren.Die Sitze sollen verschiebbar sein,ich weis das es da vertige Systeme gibt sind mir aber zu teuer.Ich dachte da an Alu u Profil wo die Teller drinn laufen.Hat das hier schon mal jemand gemacht und könnte mir da ein par Tipps geben? Oder weis jemand wo man so etwas günstig bekommt,also unter 60€.


----------



## Zanderkanter (3. August 2013)

*AW: Lorsby Umbau*

Für den Fall das jemand Interesse hat,ich hab das Problem so gelöst.

Gruß


----------



## volkerm (3. August 2013)

*AW: Lorsby Umbau*

Hast Du mal laminiert?


----------



## Zanderkanter (3. August 2013)

*AW: Lorsby Umbau*

Wie meinste das den?Falls du das Holz meinst das ist ein  28er Eichen Leimholzbrett.

Gruß


----------



## volkerm (3. August 2013)

*AW: Lorsby Umbau*

Nö, Leichtbau halt.


----------



## volkerm (3. August 2013)

*AW: Lorsby Umbau*

Sorry, war nicht bös gemeint. Auf dem Wasser ist Gewicht für meine Begriffe wichtig, von daher hat es m.E. Sinn, leicht zu bauen.


----------



## Zanderkanter (3. August 2013)

*AW: Lorsby Umbau*

Na ja da drei Alukästen rauskommen und nur noch zwei Sitzbretter rein dürfte ich noch Gewicht eingespart haben.

Gruß


----------



## Heimdall (4. August 2013)

*AW: Lorsby Umbau*

Die Alukasten wiegen doch nichts. Warum hast du nicht die orginalen Bretter bearbeitet? Von unten mit alu verstärkt, biegt sich da auch nix durch.

Kannst du auf diese Drehteller Stuhlbeine setzen? In dieser niedrigen Sitzposition lässt sich bescheiden angeln. Wenn man zur Seite raus wirft, hat man ja immer dieses Brett zwischen den Beinen.


----------



## Zanderkanter (4. August 2013)

*AW: Lorsby Umbau*

Moin,Sitzbretter gibt es nicht,man sitzt direkt auf den Alukisten.Die Org. Sitzposition war noch ca 30 cm tiefer,das war richtig bescheidenes angeln.Durch die Umbaumaßnahmen auffüttern,Brett,Drehteller,Sitz bin ich um einiges höher gekommen.Höher trau ich mich nicht da das Boot sehr leicht ist und ich den Schwerpunkt nich zu hoch legen will.Die Alukisten sind garnicht so leicht,sind auch noch mit Auftriebsmaterial gefüllt.

Grüße


----------



## west1 (4. August 2013)

*AW: Lorsby Umbau*



Zanderkanter schrieb:


> Na ja da drei Alukästen rauskommen und nur noch zwei Sitzbretter rein dürfte ich noch Gewicht eingespart haben.
> 
> Gruß





Zanderkanter schrieb:


> .Die Alukisten sind garnicht so leicht,sind auch noch mit Auftriebsmaterial gefüllt.
> 
> Grüße



Wo baust du das Auftriebsmaterial ein, oder kommt keins mehr rein? |kopfkrat


----------



## minden (4. August 2013)

*AW: Lorsby Umbau*

Schau mal hier...wir haben einiges an Bootsumbauberichten....da solltest du vieles beantwortet bekommen.

http://www.jigfanatics.de/angelboote/index.html


----------



## Heimdall (4. August 2013)

*AW: Lorsby Umbau*

Also mein Lorsby hatte vorn und hinten zwei feste Alukästen und dann noch zwei herausnehmbare unter den Sitzbrettern. Das Auftriebsmaterial ist Styrupor. 

Wie schon auf Seite 1 geschrieben, habe ich die festen Kästen raus gehauen und benutze einen drehbaren billig Barhocker ausm Baumarkt. Sitz min. 10cm über der Bordkante und finde das eigentlich ganz sicher, egal ob alleine oder zu zweit. 

Wollte deine Variante auch erst bauen, waren mir aber zu viele Nachteile.

Die Auftriebskorper brauch man nur, wenn es ein Wasserlieger ist.


----------



## Zanderkanter (4. August 2013)

*AW: Lorsby Umbau*

@West1 Kommen keine mehr rein.Obwohl es ein Wasserlieger ist,muss man regelmäßig danach schaun,außerdem ist es am Steg festgekettet kann nichts passieren.

@Heimdall 10cm über Bordwand? Dann hast du aber kein 350er
Das Teil wackelt so schon genug

Grüße


----------



## Heimdall (4. August 2013)

*AW: Lorsby Umbau*

Doch 350a... finde das nicht sooo schlimm.
Klar muss man aufpassen ist aber nicht anders wie auf ner Anka oder vergleichbar


----------



## Zanderkanter (4. August 2013)

*AW: Lorsby Umbau*

Respekt,so hoch zu sitzen,ich kann mir das nicht so ganz vorstellen. Ich werde die Sachen mal so einbauen und mal schaun wie es liegt.Wenn da an Höhe noch was geht werde ich noch aufstocken.


----------

